# Pic of my new Boa



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Here is a pic of my new female boa that I bought two days ago. She is 2,5 years old and is 64''. She hasn't been in contact with people very much and was always fed in her enclosure. Therefor she is pretty mean and nippy at the moment. Everytime I take her out she will his and shake really fast with her head and sometimes even does charge at me, so she has quite a personality









I think that everything will goes well with a lot of good care, handling and patience









Here is a pic of her. You can see that I wear a leather coat and gloves for protection. Maybe not heroic, but better than getting bit by her.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

she's a beauty


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous snake. Nice saddle pattern. I don't blame you one bit for wearing that jacket. Big boa bites hurt!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks guys







Indeed a bite of a big boa does hurts and I don't want to experience that. Especially since I have this snake just for 2 days now and don't know her very well.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

heeey jan it's looks verry good .it's a verry nice sneake ans he's verry big.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice pick up on the boa.......


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

Very nice, what size do Boa's get?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

MRNIMO. said:


> Very nice, what size do Boa's get?
> [snapback]1139624[/snapback]​


Thanks everyone.

Boa's can get pretty big. Males will stay smaller than the females. The biggest boa caught ever was more than 5 metres long.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great


----------

